# crank length, training with 175 vs 172.5



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I ride the road mostly but plan more mtn biking in winter. My road bike is 172.5 crank and my mtn bike is 175. Ok to train on 175 or should I switch the mtn bike to 172.5 like my road bike or does it really matter that much?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Crank length means nadda' in terms of power production. Ride what you want. Pick a crank based on fit and knee angles...........


Starnut


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------

